# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja dhe prezantimi im

## Candy_Babe

_                                       Ateher nga tja fillojme 
Ok te filloj se si rash ne gjurmet e forumit njeher , u bene vite qe lexoj her pas here, dhe keto kohet e fundit me shpesh ne forum , tema qe shkruhen nga antar te ndryshem ne lidhje me tema te ndryshme , por dihet qe gjithmone argetohesh me shume tek temat e lojrave , dashurive , shoqerore , politika etj .
Ah harrova te them qe temat e fese jan tej mase te tepruara , ekzagjeruara deri ne ekstrem , shpesh here bile kalojn ne degjenerim ....
Por shpesh here kam lexuar dhe kam dashur te komentoj , por gjithmone he se regjistrohem nje dit tjeter , e he nje dit tjeter dhe nje dit qe po lexoja nje teme qe me ngacmoi thash tani ska me ta shtyra, do regjistrohem dhe vuola here i am  ...
Quhem Iris  jam e re ne moshe , jo dhe shume por me pelqen te mos them sa jam ekzaktesisht . Jam e lindur ne tirane , prinderit i kam njerin nga tirana e tjetrin nga durresi , se kush esht nga prape sdo e them sepse me pelqen te them qe jam duronse  
Jam tip jasht mase e cilter , shum e shoqerushme , shum e muhabetit ama dhe shume nevrike , por kjo e fundit esht me raste , kete pjese spara me pelqen ta nxjerr ne pahe dhe mundohem ta evitoj deri ne max .
Kam mbaruar studimet dhe nderkohe jam e papune , eshte paksa e veshtir qe pasi mbaron te gjesh pune , ose duhet te kesh mike per te hyre ne nje pune te mire gje qe dihet e bardhe ne te zeze .
Sa per pamjen jam vajze e thjesht , e gjate normale ,si bjonde le te themi , me nje trup mesatar, sy jeshil ne gri ose dicka mes ketyre te dyjave , dal me shoqerin , dhe jam tip qe bej jasht mase per shoqerin , sidomos pas asaj qe ja vlen,  le te themi shoqeria vertet , me pelqen te lexoje , te notoj , te degjoj muzik ne ditet qe bie shi , te hy ne forum e te lexoj ose te them te lexoja se tani besoj do jem dhe aktive ne debat , te shpresojme pa nisur ndonje lufte me ndonje individ .
Ne keto caste sme vjen asgje tjeter nder mendje qe mund te them mbi veten , besoj se kam then mjaftushem per te krijuar dhe ju nje ide se kush jam une , do veja dhe nje foto , por nuk di sa jan te sigurta fotot ketu ?
Pa dashur te prek ose ofendoj asnje , spara me kan zen syt ne keto kohe qe kam lexuar ndonje antar te ket postuar foto te tijen ketu ...

U zgjata shume , mir se erdha pra ...._

----------


## derjansi

mirse erdhe

prezantim i bukur


kalofsh sa ma mir

----------


## Linda5

Mire se erdhe Iris :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofsh kendshem ne f/sh :Lulja3: 

Kujdes se edhe un jam nevrike,po shum aman :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Mire se erdhe .Faktikisht shkrimet e gjata me lodhin pak .

----------


## pranvera bica

Mire se erdhe Iriske!( keshtu i them mbeskes sime ne Patra, Te uroj sukses ne kete forum simpatik!

----------


## Izadora

Kalofsh mire ne FSH  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HEN-RI

> _                                       Ateher nga tja fillojme 
> Ok te filloj se si rash ne gjurmet e forumit njeher , u bene vite qe lexoj her pas here, dhe keto kohet e fundit me shpesh ne forum , tema qe shkruhen nga antar te ndryshem ne lidhje me tema te ndryshme , por dihet qe gjithmone argetohesh me shume tek temat e lojrave , dashurive , shoqerore , politika etj .
> Ah harrova te them qe temat e fese jan tej mase te tepruara , ekzagjeruara deri ne ekstrem , shpesh here bile kalojn ne degjenerim ....
> Por shpesh here kam lexuar dhe kam dashur te komentoj , por gjithmone he se regjistrohem nje dit tjeter , e he nje dit tjeter dhe nje dit qe po lexoja nje teme qe me ngacmoi thash tani ska me ta shtyra, do regjistrohem dhe vuola here i am  ...
> Quhem Iris  jam e re ne moshe , jo dhe shume por me pelqen te mos them sa jam ekzaktesisht . Jam e lindur ne tirane , prinderit i kam njerin nga tirana e tjetrin nga durresi , se kush esht nga prape sdo e them sepse me pelqen te them qe jam duronse  
> Jam tip jasht mase e cilter , shum e shoqerushme , shum e muhabetit ama dhe shume nevrike , por kjo e fundit esht me raste , kete pjese spara me pelqen ta nxjerr ne pahe dhe mundohem ta evitoj deri ne max .
> Kam mbaruar studimet dhe nderkohe jam e papune , eshte paksa e veshtir qe pasi mbaron te gjesh pune , ose duhet te kesh mike per te hyre ne nje pune te mire gje qe dihet e bardhe ne te zeze .
> Sa per pamjen jam vajze e thjesht , e gjate normale ,si bjonde le te themi , me nje trup mesatar, sy jeshil ne gri ose dicka mes ketyre te dyjave , dal me shoqerin , dhe jam tip qe bej jasht mase per shoqerin , sidomos pas asaj qe ja vlen,  le te themi shoqeria vertet , me pelqen te lexoje , te notoj , te degjoj muzik ne ditet qe bie shi , te hy ne forum e te lexoj ose te them te lexoja se tani besoj do jem dhe aktive ne debat , te shpresojme pa nisur ndonje lufte me ndonje individ .
> Ne keto caste sme vjen asgje tjeter nder mendje qe mund te them mbi veten , besoj se kam then mjaftushem per te krijuar dhe ju nje ide se kush jam une , do veja dhe nje foto , por nuk di sa jan te sigurta fotot ketu ?
> ...


* Mire se na erdhe dhe te uroj te kalosh kendshem....
Dil ndonje dite nga shpia ime per nji kafe te zeze...se kam komshien qe sheh filxhan:*

----------


## Station

> [
> U zgjata shume , mir se erdha pra ....[/I]


Mirëseerdhe Iris kalofsh këndshëm këtu. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

pershendetje dhe mir se erdhe ne forum te uroj qe te kalosh mir

----------


## Candy_Babe

_Flm , flm te gjithve .
Pranvera kemi cik emer te lezetshem ne Iriskat  
Linda5 po ishalla nuk kapemi per flokesh se do lekemi nam ne forum 
Ksanthi te pakten ke nje ide per mua , deri diku gjithmone .
HEN-RI po e pime ne lokal, se ne shpi kam hall se te gjykojne komshinjt pastaj 

Dhe njeher flm ..._

----------


## HEN-RI

> _Flm , flm te gjithve .
> Pranvera kemi cik emer te lezetshem ne Iriskat  
> Linda5 po ishalla nuk kapemi per flokesh se do lekemi nam ne forum 
> Ksanthi te pakten ke nje ide per mua , deri diku gjithmone .
> HEN-RI po e pime ne lokal, se ne shpi kam hall se te gjykojne komshinjt pastaj 
> 
> Dhe njeher flm ..._


e kisha fjalen me pa filxhan...nejse ftojme edhe komshijen....

----------


## Candy_Babe

> e kisha fjalen me pa filxhan...nejse ftojme edhe komshijen....



_Sjam shume e dhen pas filxhanit , se brockulla vetem thon kush e shef , te shef filani , do harxhosh lek , ke folur me dike , rrena hesapi ....
Prape me mir ne lokal ..._

----------


## Ksanthi

> Sjam shume e dhen pas filxhanit , se brockulla vetem thon kush e shef , te shef filani , do harxhosh lek , ke folur me dike ....
> Prape me mir ne lokal ...




Thuaj dhe lokalin ku do takoheni se nuk do ta zej gjumi.

----------


## HEN-RI

> _Sjam shume e dhen pas filxhanit , se brockulla vetem thon kush e shef , te shef filani , do harxhosh lek , ke folur me dike , rrena hesapi ....
> Prape me mir ne lokal ..._


* Jo..! e kemi pa lek filxhanin....eshte keshtu si kalim kohe iris....*

----------


## Noellag

Mire se erdhe Iris 

Sa me pelqen emri , me kujton te kaluaren , kegen romantike italiane .. ah Iris Iris ..

----------


## Candy_Babe

_Pse Ksanthi thua te jet shtatanik djali ??

Aman kalim kohe HEN-RI , emo mir mqs po kembengul kaq shume po pranoj , po me gjith komshijen , se gojrat e komshinjve jan te keqija mezi presin te ven damken ..

Flm Noellag , paske dhe ti nje jet me to much drama me duket ..._

----------


## Ksanthi

> _Pse Ksanthi thua te jet shtatanik djali ??
> 
> Aman kalim kohe HEN-RI , emo mir mqs po kembengul kaq shume po pranoj , po me gjith komshijen , se gojrat e komshinjve jan te keqija mezi presin te ven damken .._




Eshte i vecante cuni as 7 nuk i mbushi tamam.

----------


## HEN-RI

> Thuaj dhe lokalin ku do takoheni se nuk do ta zej gjumi.


* Nu ka problem...avash avash behet shelegu dash...
Do ikim te pijme  kafe...ne kafene virtuale te forumit....*

----------


## Ksanthi

> * Nu ka problem...avash avash behet shelegu dash...
> Do ikim te pijme  kafe...ne kafene virtuale te forumit....*


Kam merak se me ngelesh pa kafe .

----------


## HEN-RI

> Eshte i vecante cuni as 7 nuk i mbushi tamam.


* C'KE TETA EDUKATORE???*

----------

